# Problem Hydraulic pump 7-Speed DSG



## DCCD (Sep 5, 2011)

*Passat CC 1.8t 2009
Mileage 88534 km
Transmission DSG 7 speed (0AM 927 769D)*

Hi everyone i have a big problem with my transmission the car runs fine but won't move S,D or R nothing and everything is blinking D,P,R,N,S and when put to sport mode number 7 blinking !

This problem happens when I'm on my way home from work the car just stop and won't move anymore.


My friend trying to help me he check my car using scan tool

*Here's live data from DSG hydraulic pump
*


> 04:42:51
> hydraulic pump (V401) Voltage 0.00 V
> pressure supply S1 (V401) 60.00 bar
> pressure supply S2 (V401) 42.00 bar
> ...


*Here's first scan
*


> Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 0AM-300-04x.lbl
> Part No SW: 0AM 300 048 M HW: 0AM 927 769 D
> Component: GSG DSG AG7 402 2681
> Revision: 00040024 Serial number: TFK01001081944
> ...


*Now Clear the Fault & Rescan
*


> Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 0AM-300-04x.lbl
> Part No SW: 0AM 300 048 M HW: 0AM 927 769 D
> Component: GSG DSG AG7 402 2681
> Revision: 00040024 Serial number: TFK01001081944
> ...





> Mode 07: Pending emission related fault codes
> 
> Address 7E9: 1 Fault Found:
> P0947 - Hydraulic Pump Relay Circuit: Short to Ground


*Is that mean anything! any help would be greatly appreciated.*


----------



## DCCD (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's TCM Pin, Pin 8 and Pin 9 feed the hydraulic pump, Pin number 9 Unswitched power always live, the fuse responsible to feed power to pin#9 keeps blowing.

Now what the best way to find out what's the problem with hydraulic pump?? check the resistance between pin 8 and pin 9.. actually, i don't know how to check the "TCM" and make sure the TCM is faulty, that's why i ask for help, any help will be greatly appreciated.












> 8 - Earth term.31 (earth connection pump V401)
> 9 - Battery positive term.30 (supply voltage pump V401)
> 10 - Terminal 15 (battery switched)
> 11- Diagnostic wire K
> ...


----------



## DCCD (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's the pump's fuse that keeps blowing ,fuse F8.


----------



## DCCD (Sep 5, 2011)

anything!!!!!!!


----------



## mo_ferwana (Sep 10, 2010)

DCCD said:


> Here's TCM Pin, Pin 8 and Pin 9 feed the hydraulic pump, Pin number 9 Unswitched power always live, the fuse responsible to feed power to pin#9 keeps blowing.
> 
> Now what the best way to find out what's the problem with hydraulic pump?? check the resistance between pin 8 and pin 9.. actually, i don't know how to check the "TCM" and make sure the TCM is faulty, that's why i ask for help, any help will be greatly appreciated.


Hi
Thanks for your effort explaining and activity,I live in a small town in Gaza Palestine and the People are not rich, economic conditions are very difficult, people used to replace and change the DSG to manual transmission, .
I have some troubles with this DSG transmissions, 
Can I replace 7-speed dsg mechtronics from any car to another ? realy I dont know and I havent too much knowledge about what is suite for another ,
any explanation will be THANKED..
Thank you


----------



## Zava (Mar 6, 2015)

*Help! DSG Slipping after clutch replacement.*

Hello,
I own a 2010 GTI stage 2+ with 430hp, I just had a clutch replacement from
dodson motorsport that can handle more power up to 700hp, before the replacement I had serious slipping, when I was pushing the car from 4k rpm, the "DSG OVERHEATING" blink on the dashboard, now after the replacement and the dsg software I still have slippage, do you think it comes from mechatronic? The tuners said that might be the mechatronic due to the fact that the two valves of pressure does not send too much oil to the clutches and creates slippage. Should I change only the two valves or the mechatronic complete. I live in Albania and the dealers of VW doesn't sucks. The car is tuned in Greece.

This was the stock "burned" clutch 

















And this is the new DODSON MOTORSPORT CLUTCH PACK FOR 700whp









Regards in advance


----------



## cchihab49 (8 mo ago)

Bonjour monsieur, je voudrais vous demander combien de couple ou de vitesse fait le moteur de la pompe hydraulique v401 ?


----------

